# dropping CPC



## kitkatcoder (Feb 23, 2010)

I just decided to try to obtain my CCS...  I have noticed the last 6yrs that people are looking more for CCS than CPC...

Majority of jobs that are remote and even multiple jobs that are posted on AAPC website request CCS certification...  It always baffles me why jobs are being posted on AAPC.COM website when people are only looking AHIMA certifications....

So I have decided that once i get AHIMA certification i will drop my AAPC...

anyone else thought the same thing??


----------



## rthames052006 (Feb 23, 2010)

kitkatcoder said:


> I just decided to try to obtain my CCS...  I have noticed the last 6yrs that people are looking more for CCS than CPC...
> 
> Majority of jobs that are remote and even multiple jobs that are posted on AAPC website request CCS certification...  It always baffles me why jobs are being posted on AAPC.COM website when people are only looking AHIMA certifications....
> 
> ...



Kitkatcoder-

In the past I thought of taking the CCS but in my area and what I do the AAPC credentials are good to have, I am a physician based biller/coder.  I talked to others who are credentialed with both and have kept both credentials.

I have since decided to just stick with AAPC credentials, which works best for me.

We all have our unique situation so do whats best for you and be happy.

Best wishes!


----------



## Walker22 (Feb 23, 2010)

There's no reason you can't have both!


----------



## airart (Feb 25, 2010)

I have too have thought about dropping the CPC and going to get a CCS.  More jobs here in the metroplex (DFW, Texas) ask for CCS or a AHIMA certification.  I am starting to see a big demand here for the RHIT or RHIA which can only be obtained through AHIMA.  I have been told that there is no difference between CPC or CCS, so why the big fuss with employers??


----------



## Rachel_Nelson (Feb 26, 2010)

*credentials*

The CCS is hospital focused while the CPC is physician based.  you need to know about DRG assignment and POA etc. I do however see job openings that accept the CPC or CCS, which I don't really understand since they are two different coding specialty areas.  Sometimes I believe that employers (HR) don't realize what credentials mean so they don't have any idea what sort of training or education that you may have in order to have those credentials. I'm not saying that a CPC won't do well in a hospital setting, just that it is a whole different animal in a hospital setting...or even visa versa.

Also the RHIA and RHIT are offered by AHIMA but they are also obtained after completing a bachelors, RHIA, and associates, RHIT, in a CAHIIM accredited school for HIM.


----------

